

Google reveals tablet that can sense the world in 3D - jestinjoy1
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/5/5782898/project-tango-tablet-google-developer-kit-unveiled

======
larakerns
Project Tango is going to be revolutionary, but I'm also interested in how
psycho-geographic (situationist) style landmark mapping might complement 1:1
3D representations of the real world…humans tend to navigate based on abstract
geometrics

